# click picture to go to my small gallery ( I am still learning to navigate the forum)



## thereBound1 (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Shipman (Oct 27, 2013)

What is the subject in this shot? Im seeing nothing other than a low quality snapshot. Im not trying to come off ignorant but I dont see what youre going with in this shot. Also consider using a different site to host your photos, photobucket will destroy the pic quality. I suggest flickr.


----------



## thereBound1 (Oct 27, 2013)

Water need not be explained to the thirsty either you get it or not - not all will not all won't- but a moment in time explains itself even through our error of expression- but only for those who wish to listen and be taught and not be the teacher--thanks for the view---


----------



## Shipman (Oct 28, 2013)

Good explanation...


----------



## KmH (Oct 28, 2013)

I have used Photobucket for several years and have had zero problems with photo quality.
I also have a Flickr account, and have had no photo quality problems with Flickr either, but I don't like the look of Flicker.

Here's a few of my photos that are hosted at Photobucket


----------



## Braineack (Oct 28, 2013)

thereBound1 said:


> but only for those who wish to listen and be taught and not be the teacher--thanks for the view---




I suggest you heed to your own advice... I looked through your pictures and having nothing to learn from you.


----------



## tecboy (Oct 28, 2013)

Do you have other photos beside these?  You might want to go back there and take more photos in different angles.  Shoot farther away and closer.  Try different compositions.  Pick a subject you like.  The 1st image, if you want to show a graffiti, don't show the tree, fence, and girder.  These are distracting.  The other photos, the fences are too distracting and annoying.  Take as many photos as you can and choose several the best you like.  Just keep shooting and keep posting.  You will finally get it.


----------



## thereBound1 (Oct 28, 2013)

To all- I photograph in manual only and capture the indiscriminate the view through obstacle-  its work for the microwave, push button get it now spectator-  no bells or whistle just what was actually there, as true as I can deliver it to you- to question why  is it/was so, as this in existence -- if you wish --- I can write poetry about the city sanitation dump only if were truly there apart of it. I believe there is beauty and questions in and of all things. THE WALL TAG PHOTO- SEE THE LOCATION- the artists had to know it is not well traveled so who would see the work? It didn't matter the art had to come out of the artist like a plane that must emergency land and searches for touch down spot of safety-  PHOTOGRAPHY IS NOT SUPPOSED TO MAKE YOU THINK ABOUT THE PHOTOGRAPHER- (WEDDING PHOTOS) it  should make think about what was shot--- when you look to comment more than look you are officially a politician- a picture puts you there to see--- a blown out picture of your lost loved one is still not discarded-  I will not be a better photographer if I shoot just like you- I will be better if I learn to appreciate you for showing me something I probably would never ever see--  thank you for your views.     °_* click


----------



## Braineack (Oct 28, 2013)

gag me.


----------



## Stevepwns (Oct 28, 2013)

What did I just read??  :banghead:


----------



## thereBound1 (Oct 28, 2013)

The aperture is an opera-   wow- one can feel the wind- snow and cold--- k.w


----------



## thereBound1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Exactly.


----------



## amolitor (Oct 28, 2013)

You have some ideas, I think, but these pictures are not particularly good. You're recording things, objects and scenes, that you find interesting when you see them. They ARE interesting when you see them. I do not think you are doing a good job of translating that interest to a photograph, though.

I quite like the building in the darkness, but the rest of them look to me very much like "Ah, yes. Abandoned places, shot by someone who has no idea yet how to convey the sensation of people there."

Don't shoot the object, shoot the feeling you have when see the object.


----------



## Shipman (Oct 28, 2013)

Youre so moody and deep. Do you have time to educate me?


----------



## thereBound1 (Oct 28, 2013)

You forgot to add your fancy camera strap to your list of camera equipment..... This can aid you in your request.


----------



## amolitor (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't even know who thereBound is talking to at this point. But I do see that the 20 post limit is passed.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 28, 2013)

OP, I might suggest you spend less time criticizing those who have taken the time to provide you feedback.  You may not agree with it, and that's totally fine, but this is a community and your approach isn't likely to earn you a place in it.


----------



## thereBound1 (Oct 28, 2013)

First lesson in sales or SELF promotion--- people don't give a Rats ass about you. They care for themselves-- why what does what I shoot make you to tell me how to do It right? Even how to express the thought(s) you didn't know I had?  Certain types long to teach others to prove to themselves they know what they are doing-  every shot is meant to be just as it is-- granted noise and other settings evolve- but to put you there is the expression- what you Get from it is out of my hands. I am not making art- I am like a photo journalists- I just put you there -  I am African American in frequent some of the deadliest areas in PHILLY-  WHO knows my world better you or me? You could not find the love, beauty, purpose or sense in my world. BUT I MUST IN MY WORLD AND YOURS TO  APPRECIATE LIFE. That's why you find it not I the photos of mine and maybe not many others. Thank you for the views.


----------



## thereBound1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Point Taken. Thanks.


----------



## thereBound1 (Oct 28, 2013)

I just want to protect beginners from over critical comments-  I care less what is said to me. People out there may put a camera down forever because the trolling teachers could crush their spirt- over picture- really? I was taught if you can't say something nice or something in a nice way, say nothing. Never start teaching by telling a student what They did wrong- always start with what they did right. And if you can see nothing one done right- you are no teacher. *


----------



## manaheim (Oct 28, 2013)

I'd suggest worrying less about others and focus on your own needs and concerns instead.

The mods are here to protect the beginners.


----------



## amolitor (Oct 28, 2013)

You will no doubt have noticed that I did point out what you did right, and then proceeded to what you did not do right, but I can't even tell if you read my remarks, or anyone else's, at this point.

If you want to receive any further critique from me, you should make a clear statement of "yes". Otherwise I will assume that you do not. Your remarks are rather hard to decipher, but I am getting the impression that you don't want any comments or critique.


----------



## thereBound1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Sure- lesson number one -this is a social communication forum- your logo is not needed- its OK to not sell all the time. It shows desperation and gives a bad image. It also allows people to make false impressions of your offer if you must show your expertise in media people are not in the market for it. Sell with a bucket- so you take information from your customer- when the customer is talking you are selling- you you are, you are advertising.  °_* click


----------



## amolitor (Oct 28, 2013)

Ok, you're not even talking to anyone at all. That's ok, but if you're not going to actually reply to anything but instead just ramble on incoherently, I'm not going to bother.

Have a nice thread!


----------



## tecboy (Oct 28, 2013)

You need to relax and take a break from this forum.  What you preached doesn't make any sense at all.  If you don't accept critiques, people will ignore you and your photos.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 28, 2013)

It's not just manure that makes a flower grow, there must be a seed in there someplace.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 28, 2013)

Fascinating, Captain.


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 28, 2013)

I can see that you found something interesting to you that was worth photographing, but in my opinion it just wasn't photographed well. I would recommend training your eye to recognize better lighting (because there is no photography without light, and better light makes better photography), and ways to create more interesting compositions that make the viewer's eyes flow through the photograph a little smoother, rather than having so many distractions throughout the shot that cause the eye to move through the photograph very erratically. And learn to receive and be thankful for constructive feedback. You are being very ungracious to the people who are taking the time to try and help you here. I have a hard time taking feedback as well, but I can tell you through experience that once you open yourself up to feedback you will improve your craft by a LOT. This is why even in art and photo schools critique is not only given, it's taught and should be expected.


----------



## thereBound1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Sure. This is a social forum and displaying you logo calls your expertise into question because it gives the impress your always trying to make a sale- always Sell with a bucket- take In more information than you give- when your customer is speaking you are selling, when you are speaking, you are advertising- even with inappropriate logo placement- 1000 times worse than a bad photo like you say all mine are  its like asking, " Is anyone in the market for a good car," at the company Christmas party- don't be that guy- drop the logo we only want to see the picture not shop for a photographer- hoped this helped---   °_*  click


----------



## EAMArt (Oct 28, 2013)

LOL... Guys, I think he is just pulling your leg/s.


----------



## amolitor (Oct 28, 2013)

No, I think he's incredibly high at the moment.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 28, 2013)

Dang, I tripped and fell down the Rabbit Hole again. At least I seem to be in time for the Mad Hatter's Tea Party. :lmao:


----------



## thereBound1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Please sell your wares in another category- And genius there is a delay in posting by the sever- you know who I'm talking to. Like or dislike that's the world but at least approach with an open mind and heart and compassion for vision you are to shallow to ingest.     °_*  click


----------



## thereBound1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Sorry I am an EMT - USING A TABLET NOW IN AMBULANCE- WE CANT SMOKE AND I DONT DRINK - I TOOK A PIC OF THE AMBULANCE AND WILL POST IT LATER- so claim he's high is unfounded- you just don't like being taught your desperate- I WROTE A BOOK- sales tactic is pronounced-  I not an artists that for others to decide- I just like taking shots and putting you there - how could that be wrong- That's like telling your wife she shot your child's birthday party. Just look away. If not interested but you wise words of how it should be done save it for your first customer---    °_*  Click


----------



## thereBound1 (Oct 28, 2013)

That means you get high- why, life is full enough and that's bad for you. There's help out here for your but not  this forum---


----------



## terri (Oct 28, 2013)

Okay - I've tried to help you and this thread by cleaning up some of the negative comments, but now it is you, OP, who are posting things that are inflammatory and off topic.   I am going to lock your thread now.  

You will find that many TPF members have links to their websites or blogs where they post more of their work.   This is allowed here, and it does_ not_ mean they are trying to sell things, as you have implied.   Please ease up on the criticism of those who have replied to your work.   

Thank you.


----------

